# 1917 Harley bicycle... what is it worth?



## moonman

My boss told me to sell this bike, it?s a 1914 Harley that looks pretty original. I have an offer of 2k but looking around the net I suspect it may be worth more.

Any ideas?


----------



## 37fleetwood

sorry I didn't get back to you on your e-mail, I'm into Huffmans from the 1930's and don't know too much on the value of the earlier bikes, but someone here may know better.
good luck
Scott


----------



## moonman

I thought you have to be an expert on ALL bikes to be a mod on here!


----------



## 37fleetwood

naw, I'm just in charge of getting rid of the spam. you have to have Moderator privileges to delete posts.
though to hear me talk all the time you might think I knew it all:eek:
Scott


----------



## walter branche

*harley bike*

hi ,i am interested in the harley bike.. please get in touch with me.. thanks ,,walter branche   wbranche@cfl.rr.com 407 656 9840


----------



## redline1968

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rjs5700

redline1968 said:


> id say 5k and up



Not without a tank and not in today's market.


----------



## JOEL

in that condition, $2000 is generous IMO.


----------



## walter branche

*3500 offer*

i offered 3500 and have not heard from them ,, i thought 3500 would be a sure deal ,, the tank for that harley bike is very hard to find ,thanks for the cabe ,,walter branche


----------



## redline1968

---------------


----------



## moonman

Thanks for all the input guys! We are only open for a few hrs. today (it's snowing HARD here in Bellevue, WA!) I was really just looking for a value then, thinking Ebay. I may just sell to one of you guys after the new year.
Keep the P/M's coming and include your e-mail so I can send nice pic's

After looking around I decided will start looking around for a couple affordable classics for my folks place "Down the shore" in Longport, NJ!

Happy Hoildays!

Scott


----------



## moonman

BTW... This bike didn't come with a tank.


----------



## kunzog

HD made a tank only for the 1919 model 419 Motorcycke bicycle, will not fit any other year.


----------



## sm2501

Kunzog is exactly right, the tank was an OPTION only in 1919, never came stock on a bike. I have only seen (and heard of 1) genuine Harley tank. Find a real HD tank and expect to pay 5k for that alone. Walter's $3500 is extremely fair.


----------



## sm2501

Scott-

BTW...please send the pictures to me for my files. My addy is on the bottom of the message.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## fourstarbikes

*hate to jump in here guys but this bike*

looks like a put togather bike to me the reason i say this is at portland this year there was a bike that was just like this onesame color and all and when closely cked out it hada reman sproket  

i have had two hd bikes and neither looked like this i would have to see more pics and some closeups    and he calls it 1917 and a 1914  im thinking closer to mid 20s


----------



## dave the wave

looks like alot of mismatched parts.no olive drab paint,wrong colored fenders,etc.


----------



## moonman

For sure a 1917! H-D frames were different each year 
(at least the first 3 yrs.)
There are traces of O.D. green paint on the frame and fender brackets.

A couple months ago I found a great link to these old H-D bikes...
Wish I could find it again!


----------



## Stephen

As Brian said, 1919 was the option year for a tank. The 1932 Columbia tank is the same tank( which can be had for much less then $3000k plus). 1921 was the last year for HD Bicycles not 1924. HD only delivered 2000 total bicycles to market in 1917. How do you know that this is a 1917? What is the number on the bottom bracket?

Peace,
Stephen


----------



## sm2501

Stephen said:


> As Brian said, 1919 was the option year for a tank. The 1932 Columbia tank is the same tank( which can be had for much less then $3000k plus). 1921 was the last year for HD Bicycles not 1924. HD only delivered 2000 total bicycles to market in 1917. How do you know that this is a 1917? What is the number on the bottom bracket?
> 
> Peace,
> Stephen




How do you figure the 1924 Columbia tank is the same tank? Harley's were built by Davis Sewing Machine and Columbia by Westfield.  There were other companys that had round tanks, such as Shelby, but that does not mean they fit, or are correct.


----------



## sm2501

moonman said:


> For sure a 1917! H-D frames were different each year
> (at least the first 3 yrs.)
> There are traces of O.D. green paint on the frame and fender brackets.
> 
> A couple months ago I found a great link to these old H-D bikes...
> Wish I could find it again!




The 1917s had a much longer rake on the fork, it was alot more laid out than the subsequent years. 1918 frames top tubes were alot closer, 1919 had enough room for a tank and the bars were parallel (like yours) and 20 and 21 top tubes were a little closer than the 19's and were not quite parallel.

The bike looks pretty honest to me except for the handlebars. It looks like they were either cut down, or changed to the shorter version.


----------



## Stephen

Scott, it is the 1932 Columbia tank. Send me your mailing address and I'll send you what I've got. Stephen


----------



## dave the wave

*speaking of tank*

H-D has a new hard cover book out at BN book store.it shows that tank model bike and others.now i don't know if it is the correct tank model,but it's worth looking at.


----------



## 37fleetwood

moonman said:


> My boss told me to sell this bike,





moonman said:


> I was really just looking for a value



maybe it's just me, but... I don't think the bike's for sale. I'm not even sure what the post is about, or what the purpose is. $3500.00 sounds a bit high for these times and he should have jumped on it.
Scott


----------



## walter branche

*i agree*

hi, yes ,i thought 3500.00 was going to make it happen..they called me ,and said it might happen after the new year.., .. thanks ,walter branche


----------



## fleetwing47

i wish i had one of them


----------



## fourstarbikes

*you all are wayyyyyyyy*

off on the price of that bike ask for more close up pics and it worth tops and i mean tops no mre that $900  its not even a good parts bike


----------



## walter branche

*i need 10 harley bikes*

i need 10 harley bikes at that 900.00 price--------- ,, .. you must live in a special place??????????!!!,, wpb


----------



## cyclingday

I couldn't tell if it has the original headbadge on it, but if it does, the badge is probably worth five bills alone. Any part from an original H-D bicycle is a rare item as you all know. I think the Moonman is on a fishing expedition, and we are all just boosting his ego with all of the talk about what a bike like that might be worth. I'd say that Walters bid puts it at $3,500.00


----------



## moonman

Yes, I am fishing and I'm thankful to the Cabe and it's members!
I have Walter and 2 others interested in the bike. I will sell it to one of those 3 rather than mess with e-bay. I run the pre-owned dept. at a large H-D store and we will be closed till Jan. 6th for inventory, soon after that one of you guys will be an owner!

I'm glad I didn't sell it to a motorcycle wholesaler for 2k!

HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------



## 37fleetwood

if I'm not mistaken, the Harley Davidson bikes were made by Davis so they are very similar to the Dayton bikes which are also desirable but more common. I'm just guessing that around $2500 is what ebay would bring,and then there are the fees. just curious, why doesn't the Harley dealer want to keep it? sounds like a great publicity piece. I have to concede that if anyone would be able to place a value on it, it would be Walter. oh and don't listen to us we do the same thing in waiting to see what the best offer is.
Scott


----------



## moonman

We have had this bike "on display" for more than 15 years and shifted our displays around. It was stuffed in a corner... Time for someone else to enjoy it! I have a 1959 H-D Topper and a '41 45" flattracker we are getting rid of too (For the same reason)


----------



## sm2501

fourstarbikes said:


> off on the price of that bike ask for more close up pics and it worth tops and i mean tops no mre that $900  its not even a good parts bike




Good parts bike??? Wow...It's a complete bike. badge alone $900. HD sprocket with that much nickle, $750.00 easy. Davis stand, $3-400. 1" deep fenders $350.00, and the list goes on. Throw a paint job on it and you have a killer bike. I wish all my projects were that easy.


----------



## arielariasii

moonman said:


> We have had this bike "on display" for more than 15 years and shifted our displays around. It was stuffed in a corner... Time for someone else to enjoy it! I have a 1959 H-D Topper and a '41 45" flattracker we are getting rid of too (For the same reason)




how much for the topper and the flattracker? can you send me pics at arielariasii@yahoo.com


----------



## redline1968

.............................................................................


----------



## hoofhearted

*It's A Model 4-19 H-D Motorcyke (1919)*

RAN ACROSS THIS THREAD ... am adding some info ... also check out thread "Show Your Davis-Built Bicycles" 
started by dave the wave.

.............  patric cafaro


----------



## carlitos60

*Nice, But!!!!*



moonman said:


> My boss told me to sell this bike, it?s a 1914 Harley that looks pretty original. I have an offer of 2k but looking around the net I suspect it may be worth more.
> 
> Any ideas?





Very Nice HD Bike; But, It is Missing Some Key Elements:

Original Long Handlebar with Wood Grips

Unique Tank

Original Saddle Too!

Looks Too Plain!

Heck, My Elgin Looks Better!


----------



## widpanic02

*!*

I'm sorry I would have to agree! Very plain motorbike . If I was you I would take the 3500 and run that the cabe member is offering. That's triple what I would pay for it and its very fair!!! Just has no pisaz , without the badge and chainring its just a $300/$500 motorbike. Still a cool find but nowhere near $5k.


----------



## hoofhearted

*Have Seen Very Few ...*

BEEN INTO Classic / Antique bicycles since 1982 ... H-D  Motorcyke frames from 1918, 1920 and 1921 are around.

The chances of finding a 1917 Motorcyke .. Model 4-17 .. (available in three frame sizes) is profoundly slim.  
Same with the 1919 Motorcyke .. Model 4-19 .. (available in two frame sizes).

The tanks were never issued with the 1919 ... but were offered thru the H-D Dealer.  Something else that many 
do not know ... the tank was only made for the 3.5" headtube-size of Motorcyke of 1919.

The tank in Mel Short's 1919 Motorcyke is N.O.S. .... and it used to belong to me.  The three tank-brackets were 
still in an unopened manila envelope when it was traded away.   Twenty years ago word travelled fast about the 
reality of an actual Motorcyke tank in someone's collection.   The basic offer to score the tank ALWAYS BEGAN AT 
FIVE LARGE.  Biggest offer was $8,500. The tank was NEVER for sale ... but could be had thru a trade.   Mel was 
aware of the particular badge i was looking for .. located it ... and the trade was ON.


----------



## hoofhearted




----------



## fordmike65

My,my,my how times(prices) have changed... :eek:


----------



## cyclingday

Sexy doesn’t even begin to describe that 1917 Motorcyke.
Hubba Hubba!
Hemena, Hemena, Hemena.


----------

